# Do you look forward to anything?



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

The title says it all


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Of course. There are just more things I _don't_ look forward to.

I look forward to:
-payday
-weekends
-food
-drinking
-internet
-taking pictures
-alone time
-music


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

No. I frequently pretend to, and I wish I did, but I don't.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I look forward to improved psychology that can understand and treat SA better. Based on neuropsychology and evolutionary psychology and all that. And better drugs to treat SA. 

Gives me a reason to hang on, sometimes.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Of course. There are just more things I _don't_ look forward to.


This.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Of course. There are just more things I _don't_ look forward to.


Heh, I think a lot of people can relate to that statement 

The only thing I look forward to these days are my horseback riding lessons. Everything else seems like a chore.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I look forward to my Hawaii trip!


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I look forward to college... xD


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I guess I am lucky. I always have things to look forward to.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep. Many things


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes, but most of its world of warcraft or tv related.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I look forward to lots of things. Graduation is at the top of that list.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, but all would either get me torn to ribbons or banned if I stated them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but I'm doubtful that I'll ever find happiness


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes, I look foward to graduation this week.
Next, Transfer Orientation 
Than attending Uncw for the fall 09.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Moving to a bigger city on my own where nobody knows me. Oh, and going home whenever I'm at school or work.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes. My Ipod Touch, watching dirty movies, eventually finishing school, and turning into a rotting corpse. Not necessarily in that order. Becoming an iTunes searching, porn watching zombie is something I would also look forward to.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Yes, but all would either get me torn to ribbons or banned if I stated them.


:shock ooh, now I'm curious, lol



ilikebooks said:


> Moving to a bigger city on my own where nobody knows me. Oh, and going home whenever I'm at school or work.


That sounds pretty tough.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't know. Can't say anything for now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, hearing new music, seeing new episodes of my favorite shows, reading new books, watching new movies, playing video games.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "yes"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just the weekend and payday i guess like everyone else.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I look forward to the life that awaits me.


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

I look foward to my CNA classes..
I look foward to my vacation in Florida
and the birth of my baby in July:clap


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

reading, tv, going to work, going to the comic shop, waiting for mail orders, sex, going to the gym, eating fattening foods on saturdays


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

yes


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Star Trek


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Like others have said, it's what keeps me going.


----------



## citizenjane (May 5, 2009)

I look forward to getting off work while I'm there, but once I actually leave, it's sort of a let-down. Being at home is never as much fun as it seems like it is when I'm at work, thinking about it.
Sure, it's nice to have my familiar comforts around me, but after about half an hour at home, I'm bored and not very happy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't come up with anything right now, that doesn't mean it's no. Just put me down for a maybe.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I looked forward to voting in this poll.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I sure do. A lot of things including my future career, house, future family... just everything. Life has so much to offer and Im going after what I want out of it.


----------

